# Horse Lesson Instructor what should I get to cover me and my facility?



## baybrother (Nov 6, 2015)

I have just recently started to give lessons to younger kids and want to open my service up to more people but I want to make sure I'm completely covered for liability and all that fun stuff before I take on more clients. What all do I have to have before I can give lessons at my own facility with my own horses. I don't have boarders or anything it's just my own little stable that I give neighborhood kids lessons at but if someone would to get hurt I don't want to be reliable for it. Thanks!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Depends totally on state law. I recommend contacting the county bar association to see if they have a referral program that can answer your question at minimal expense.


----------



## baybrother (Nov 6, 2015)

Okay thanks I'm in Pennsylvania if that helps at all.


----------



## Alhefner (Nov 11, 2015)

You'll need waivers of liability and those can be found using a google search. Try searching for "Riding stable waiver of liability". If you want to be more sure that your waiver of liability is sufficient, contact a GOOD lawyer...preferably one who is able to READ and UNDERSTAND the law...there are only about 30% of them capable of that from what I can tell.

HOWEVER, that is just the beginning! You should also get liability insurance after getting the waiver forms. The absolute truth of the matter is that you will always be held liable for any damage/injury and the insurance is there to help you bear the cost should such injury happen.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you need liability insurance. Post rules about helmets, correct boots . Stable rules etc.
you can google liability insurance for horse trainers/farms . 
Just because someone signs a paper does not mean they cannot sue. If your horse steps on a child and breaks their foot or toe you can be sued.


----------

